# Waiting for grant after paying VAC2



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

I am creating this thread for those who have paid VAC2 and are waiting for grant. I paid VAC2 on 25 July and am still waiting for grant. For me 4th week is going after paying VAC2. I want all those who have paid VAC2 to post here just to give idea how long one have to wait after paying. Also I want seniors who have got grants to post here just to give some idea about time taken for their cases.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

U might want to discuss ur case a little first.. Would be easier for people to comment then

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

have you paid VAC2 , if yes then how much days after paying you got visa?


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

I have paid vac2 on 30th July and still waiting for grant. I know one more person who paid on 2nd August and still waiting. Earlier they used to give in 2-3 days but now dont know why they are delaying unnecessarily.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> U might want to discuss ur case a little first.. Would be easier for people to comment then
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


All the detail required in this thread is date on which vac2 was paid and how many days after got the grant. Or person who have paid recently and are waiting may share their feelings. 
Have u paid vac2 as well??

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

I havent paid bec i havent recd an invite yet.. I am far behind... All of u.. Bt i know someone... Who got it in 4 weeks after payment.. Once the payment is sent visa is guaranteed.. Dont worry u will receive it soon. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> I havent paid bec i havent recd an invite yet.. I am far behind... All of u.. Bt i know someone... Who got it in 4 weeks after payment.. Once the payment is sent visa is guaranteed.. Dont worry u will receive it soon.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Good to hear these words.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Can anyone tell whats the current waiting time??
Will calling them be any helpful??

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Can anyone tell whats the current waiting time??
> Will calling them be any helpful??
> 
> Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


Still no clear answer. I wish seniors to comment.


----------



## aimaustralia (Jun 11, 2016)

Mates , FYI after paying VAC2 I got visa in 4 weeks. So nowdays they are taking time. I applied for 489 category.


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> I am creating this thread for those who have paid VAC2 and are waiting for grant. I paid VAC2 on 25 July and am still waiting for grant. For me 4th week is going after paying VAC2. I want all those who have paid VAC2 to post here just to give idea how long one have to wait after paying. Also I want seniors who have got grants to post here just to give some idea about time taken for their cases.




Did you receive an email of asking for evidence of functional English of spouse before you got the invoice of VAC2? 
I got an email on July 7th, and responded immediately telling DIBP that I would like to pay VAC2, however, I got no response since then.


----------



## Celson (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I paid my vca2 on August 4th and we still haven't received anything yet  I'll keep in touch if anything happens this week 

Good luck to all of you !!!


----------



## dschwartz (Jul 31, 2015)

Celson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I paid my vca2 on August 4th and we still haven't received anything yet  I'll keep in touch if anything happens this week
> 
> Good luck to all of you !!!


Hey Celso.. Already paid the VISA and Done the Medicals last week... I think it might take at least one month to get the grant letter... Are you still in Brazil?! 

Good Luck to all!!!!


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Celson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I paid my vca2 on August 4th and we still haven't received anything yet  I'll keep in touch if anything happens this week
> 
> Good luck to all of you !!!


Call them. I called them and got visa within three days.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Celson (Aug 2, 2016)

dschwartz said:


> Celson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Awesome it shouldn't take longer anymore I'm gonna call them today to see what they say . 
And yes I'm still here in Brazil ...


----------



## Celson (Aug 2, 2016)

ozpunjabi said:


> Celson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Thanks brother I'll call them do you mind to share the phone number that you called?


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

Paid Vac 2 on 17 Aug n waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

Manjil said:


> Paid Vac 2 on 17 Aug n waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi, buddy. Did you get an email from your CO asking you for the evidence of functional English of your spouse before you paid the VAC2？


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

chois said:


> Hi, buddy. Did you get an email from your CO asking you for the evidence of functional English of your spouse before you paid the VAC2？




CO sent mail on 23 Feb for Functional English proof. I replied to email that Im interested to pay Vac2 on 6 March. They sent invoice on 11 Aug n I paid on 17 Aug. Now Waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

Manjil said:


> CO sent mail on 23 Feb for Functional English proof. I replied to email that Im interested to pay Vac2 on 6 March. They sent invoice on 11 Aug n I paid on 17 Aug. Now Waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh my god! You had waited for 5 months!!!


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

chois said:


> Oh my god! You had waited for 5 months!!!
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk




CO will check all the docs n if everything is ok then only they will send Vac2 invoice. In my case, employment verification happened on 25 May.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Subscribing. 

I got CO email with invoice for VAC2 payment yesterday- 18 days after I sent email asking for it. I made payment already. I am onshore applicant. Hopefully can get it quick from here onwards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celson (Aug 2, 2016)

Hey there ....

Did anyone who paid the 2- installment fee have got the gold email yet ?


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

Not yet. 12 Days n counting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

just a tip for all, i called up the gsm contact phone number and the lady told me that the application will be picked up as per the schedule i.e. normally 28 days or earlier if email was sent to the CO. The CO is not obliged to do it on reading the email but they said, sometimes if its all decision ready, they can just press the grant button when reviewing the email... So if you haven't sent a reply to the gsm.allocated email address yet, please do so now.


----------



## zarak (Jun 30, 2016)

aimaustralia said:


> Mates , FYI after paying VAC2 I got visa in 4 weeks. So nowdays they are taking time. I applied for 489 category.


How much you paid for VAC2....?????


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

zarak said:


> How much you paid for VAC2....?????




4885$ n 1.08 % surcharge amount


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Guys, I am delighted to announce that I received my grant today. I paid the VAC2 on friday 26/08 and fortunately it took only 2-3 working days for the golden email.


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats agokarn on ur grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chois (Apr 21, 2016)

agokarn said:


> Guys, I am delighted to announce that I received my grant today. I paid the VAC2 on friday 26/08 and fortunately it took only 2-3 working days for the golden email.




congratulations!


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

200 Days Passed
CO contact - Done
Employment Verification - Done
VAC2 Payment - Done
Still Waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dschwartz (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Guys, Yesterday CO asked when I intend to move to Australia,as well as which state I intend to live... I hope it doesn't take a lot of time to get the grant letter.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

dschwartz said:


> Hi Guys, Yesterday CO asked when I intend to move to Australia,as well as which state I intend to live... I hope it doesn't take a lot of time to get the grant letter.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Have u paid the Vac2 amount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dschwartz (Jul 31, 2015)

Manjil said:


> Have u paid the Vac2 amount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Manjil,

I paid the VISA 189 fee one month ago... Still waiting for the invitation... When do you intend to move there Manjil?


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

dschwartz said:


> Hi Manjil,
> 
> 
> 
> I paid the VISA 189 fee one month ago... Still waiting for the invitation... When do you intend to move there Manjil?




Im expecting Visa grant within coming 2 weeks and Im planning to fly to Mel on 1st week of Nov.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

Celson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I paid my vca2 on August 4th and we still haven't received anything yet  I'll keep in touch if anything happens this week
> 
> Good luck to all of you !!!




Celson, you have crossed 28 days. Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

Vac2 payment in 17 Aug.
I have crossed 28 days mark today.
Still no Grant


----------



## Manjil (Feb 23, 2016)

Got VISA Grant today after 28 days of VAC 2 payment and 212 days of visa lodgement.


----------



## Usharani (Oct 11, 2016)

*Waiting for grant*

Hi all,

I lodges 190 visa application in August and paid VAC2 on 11th Sep. Still waiting to hear back from CO.

I haven't received any mail regarding receiving of the VAC2 however I can see the receipt in "Manage Payment" section of immi account. Do I need to contact them to confirm if received.

Today is 29th day since I paid VAC2. Is there anyone else waiting for more than 28 days for the golden mail


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

*Paid today*

Subscribing.. I paid today.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

MSNaveed said:


> Subscribing.. I paid today.. :fingerscrossed:


Subscribing as well. I paid today too..

1. Paid by credit card to posbillpay.com.au
2. Uploaded the receipt to immiaccount
3. Sent an email to case officer to update that I had made the payment

Hoping the golden email is near...


----------



## rkmelbourne (May 13, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Subscribing as well. I paid today too..
> 
> 1. Paid by credit card to posbillpay.com.au
> 2. Uploaded the receipt to immiaccount
> ...


Hi mate,

Have you received the Grant ? How long it took you to get the invoice after you sent an email for invoice/payment to CO.

I have received the request for Dependent Functional English proof on 2 Nov and replied on same day but have not received the Invoice yet.


----------



## engineeroz (Mar 11, 2016)

rkmelbourne said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Have you received the Grant ? How long it took you to get the invoice after you sent an email for invoice/payment to CO.
> 
> I have received the request for Dependent Functional English proof on 2 Nov and replied on same day but have not received the Invoice yet.


Hi there..I got the visa 4 working days after payment of VAC2. Please check timelines in signature.

1. Paid via postbillpay.com.au
2. Uploaded receipt in immiaccount
3. Sent email to CO that payment is made 

I got the invoice about 2 months after I sent the email. 

Good luck!


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

engineeroz said:


> Hi there..I got the visa 4 working days after payment of VAC2. Please check timelines in signature.
> 
> 1. Paid via postbillpay.com.au
> 2. Uploaded receipt in immiaccount
> ...


Hello, 

I need some help. I have a state nsw invite and i recently got married. I would want to take my spouse along. I have not claimed any partner points. I have a marriage certificate already. Should i get my passport updated as well by adding spouse name and the same holds true for pcc as that will be issued on new passport and in name of d husband. Or should i just furnish the marriage certificate. Please advise. Also if i get the name on passport added is it mandate that address for both of the partners should be same? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help. I have a state nsw invite and i recently got married. I would want to take my spouse along. I have not claimed any partner points. I have a marriage certificate already. Should i get my passport updated as well by adding spouse name and the same holds true for pcc as that will be issued on new passport and in name of d husband. Or should i just furnish the marriage certificate. Please advise. Also if i get the name on passport added is it mandate that address for both of the partners should be same?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita,

It's better if you update your passport including your spouse name. And yes, if its possible, make the address for both partners to be same, logically it should be.


----------



## Amrita.khangura (Feb 12, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Amrita,
> 
> It's better if you update your passport including your spouse name. And yes, if its possible, make the address for both partners to be same, logically it should be.


Bt we have a rent agreement together. Which will be our current address. Our permanent address can be different. Is that fine. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Amrita.khangura said:


> Bt we have a rent agreement together. Which will be our current address. Our permanent address can be different. Is that fine.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I think so.. Maybe some one with similar experience can shed more light on this...


----------



## Phy (Aug 4, 2016)

Usharani said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodges 190 visa application in August and paid VAC2 on 11th Sep. Still waiting to hear back from CO.
> 
> ...


Hi,
can you update your case please? I paid VAC2 on 2nd December and still waiting.


----------



## AdamLib (Jan 12, 2017)

Usharani said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodges 190 visa application in August and paid VAC2 on 11th Sep. Still waiting to hear back from CO.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Have you got the grant ? and if yes how many days ?


----------



## ozzzy (Aug 1, 2018)

How come your IED is earlier than your Grant?



Manjil said:


> Congrats agokarn on ur grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

